# Banned again



## Jacob (3 May 2015)

I've been banned recently - for no obvious reason. I wasn't planning to return at all but I notice that my posts have been edited too. So you probably won't see this message for long either. Oh well! What can one say?

cheers

Jacob


----------



## marcros (3 May 2015)

I thought you had been quiet.


----------



## Woodmonkey (3 May 2015)

If you're banned how did you post this?


----------



## John15 (3 May 2015)

I enjoyed reading what Jacob had to say. I know that in the process of giving his opinion on this and that he annoyed a number of members but on balance I think he's an asset to the forum. I missed the posts that got him banned.

John


----------



## doctor Bob (3 May 2015)

Jacob":3hvr6gsz said:


> I've been banned recently - for no obvious reason. I wasn't planning to return at all but I notice that my posts have been edited too. So you probably won't see this message for long either. Oh well! What can one say?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Jacob



It's pitiful Jacob, you are a grown man, behave like one. You act like a scolded 5 year old.

I wasn't planning on returning etc etc........................... oh but guess what here you are.

The sad part is I'm sure you do think you have been wronged and that your contribution to the site is hugely important.

I used to be your biggest defender, however for the last 3 or 4 years I just think you are a ..



> Oh well! What can one say?


.......... goodbye


----------



## AES (3 May 2015)

+1 doctor Bob, well said!

I too thought it was quiet without you Jacob (generally speaking, pleasantly so).

It's not that you're an "silly person" - IMHO a lot of what you say in response to "technical" posts (rather than to "political/social" posts) is clearly based on good experience and knowledge and is obviously very good sense.

BUT, as the Germans say, "the music is in the tone". One fairly recent one sticks in my memory - someone posted Q's about what he should do about a table he'd got which needed some work. He included a photo (the usual small one that the Forum allows). A lot of people put forward various suggestions clearly designed to help him.

What was your "suggestion"? Just 2 words as I remember it - "burn it". Ha, Ha, very clever Jacob.

In response to that typical "Jacobism" above, first I'd like to know how come you're "clever" enough to be able to see from just 1 small picture that yours was a sensible answer.

Second, the poster didn't tell us that, purely as an example, his grandfather had willed that table to him with his dying breathe. But without any thought at all for the feelings of that poster you went ahead with yet another of your (far too frequent) "pithy" one-liners! Why, have you no "human common sense" Jacob?

There are many other examples of your "wisdom", so if you really don't come back again although I for one WILL miss your often knowledgeable technical inputs, I will not for one minute miss your crass boorishness - except in the most positive of senses.

The above comments are of course purely my own opinion.

AES


----------



## blackrodd (3 May 2015)

doctor Bob":32vwdj1k said:


> Jacob":32vwdj1k said:
> 
> 
> > I've been banned recently - for no obvious reason. I wasn't planning to return at all but I notice that my posts have been edited too. So you probably won't see this message for long either. Oh well! What can one say?
> ...




doctor Bob,
I'm quite surprised at you're post (Above) I thought there was 2 t'ees in Pratt!
I also thought Jacob was on his Hols.
Rodders


----------



## bugbear (3 May 2015)

blackrodd":2hclitjg said:


> I thought Jacob was on his Hols.
> Rodders



Same here.

I have been enjoying some of the threads that Jacob would have derailed though.

BugBear


----------



## n0legs (3 May 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4uivPpzCGo


----------



## Noel (3 May 2015)

Jacob, you know rightly why I banned you, no need for the "no obvious reason" nonsense. All you had to do show a little humanity after your behavior to a fellow member. You're of course quite welcome to stay and contribute, contribute being the operative word. If not, bye. And the only editing to any of your posts was the daft signature you managed to concoct upon your return. 

And Bugbear:



> I have been enjoying some of the threads that Jacob would have derailed though.



Considering your past history might be an idea to consider your behavior too.

Time to move along folks....


----------



## DiscoStu (4 May 2015)

I am involved in another forum and more technically a club with paid up members and we don't have many issues with posts needing moderation. We used to have one member who was a bit controversial but actually his posts prompted a reaction and did generate traffic / interest. Eventually it got too much though as he kept threatening legal action against the club when people posted stuff that he didn't like - getting a taste of his own medicine you might say. He actually left the club on his own but that was ahead of a meeting to discuss his behaviour. I personally don't mind a bit of controversy/ banter as long as it doesn't start to become personal. I'm not sure how many people are active on here but it's pretty safe to assume it's more than one and therefore forum users will have different opinions.


----------



## SammyQ (4 May 2015)

"Time to move along folks...."


"YES!!"


----------



## Mike.S (4 May 2015)

John15":31j8yg9d said:


> I enjoyed reading what Jacob had to say. I know that in the process of giving his opinion on this and that he annoyed a number of members but on balance I think he's an asset to the forum. I missed the posts that got him banned.
> 
> John



+1 

I welcome Jacob's input/knowledge and any 'controversial comments' can be ignored (as with other posters) - the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## NickWelford (4 May 2015)

Can't say I noticed Jacob's absence........


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 May 2015)

Is the posters equivalent of Stockholm Syndrome creeping in? 

And is there a name for it? Could we invent one?


----------



## marcros (4 May 2015)

Oh god, yet another "I love Jacob" thread is starting. These come around every quarter or so.


----------



## Fat ferret (4 May 2015)

Jacob posted some decent stuff that sounded like it was based on experience of doing things rather than experience of reading other peoples material and repeating that.

Never offended me, I must be a rhinoceros... thick skinned and/or thick headed.


----------



## WoodMangler (5 May 2015)

I don't post here often, but I do read it every day. I found Jacob's posting style a little 'robust' perhaps, but always worth reading. IMHO his banning is a loss rather than a gain.


----------



## marcros (5 May 2015)

he isn't banned though. it was a temporary measure for reasons that are known to Jacob and the Mods- as Noel said earlier.


----------



## Doug B (5 May 2015)

I prefer it when he's banned :shock: at least then he makes better progress on the second flight of stairs :lol: even if he does insist on planing 14' newel posts square with a number 7 :?


----------



## lurker (5 May 2015)

marcros":1ihl5slg said:


> Oh god, yet another "I love Jacob" thread is starting. These come around every quarter or so.



Maybe he starts threads like this for the ego trip.
For the record I agree with much he says....... If only he would stick to techniques & his undoubted practical experience and not be a bit of an a hole.
Write what you would be prepared to say to someone's face.


----------



## Lons (5 May 2015)

I haven't been on for a few days and enjoyed reading a thread start to finish on sharpening. I say "enjoyed" because it wasn't until the last post I realised not a single comment from Jacob. That's the first sharpening thread I haven't given up on in disgust for a long...long time =D> 



> Oh well! What can one say?



As if you didn't know, it's what you do say and the way you say it that gets you banned :roll: Great shame when you have so much experience and knowledge to offer that your sarcasm and political views get in the way.


----------



## Paddy Roxburgh (5 May 2015)

"free the ukworkshop 1". 
I have always enjoyed Jacob's post, and BB's putdowns. All pretty mild compared to the banter on the sites (real sites, not www sites) and workshops I've worked in.


----------



## n0legs (5 May 2015)

Paddy Roxburgh":315k3yem said:


> All pretty mild compared to the banter on the sites (real sites, not www sites) and workshops I've worked in.



Ain't that the truth =D>


----------



## MIGNAL (6 May 2015)

Lons":22rmdv06 said:


> I haven't been on for a few days and enjoyed reading a thread start to finish on sharpening. I say "enjoyed" because it wasn't until the last post I realised not a single comment from Jacob. That's the first sharpening thread I haven't given up on in disgust for a long...long time =D>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You enjoyed that? It was absolute nonsense. Much ado about f.all. I mean seriously, that thread needed a Jacob to come in at post number. . . 2, just to really straighten out a few minds.


----------



## Lons (6 May 2015)

MIGNAL":thah3gt0 said:


> You enjoyed that? It was absolute nonsense. Much ado about f.all. I mean seriously, that thread needed a Jacob to come in at post number. . . 2, just to really straighten out a few minds.



:lol: :lol: Well maybe "enjoyed" was a bit strong. Swap that for interest as it's always interesting to see what others views are even if I don't agree with them, I just don't see the need for slagging matches or abuse.

I didn't learn anything but at least I read it (and presumably you did as well) rather than give it up as I've done with others when the insults start to flow and it gets personal. If Jacob had come in at "post number...2" as you suggest it would probably have become a major argument by post number 6. :lol: 

Sorry Jacob, you're getting stick for threads you haven't even posted on :wink: 

cheers
Bob


----------



## blackrodd (6 May 2015)

Although I'm fairly new around here, I've found most of Jacobs posts interesting and I do tend to agree with his basic 
reaction to some of the sharpening posts as too much money and not enough skills.
He gives his honest opinion, but sadly, with both barrels on occasions.
A member mentioned the post concerning the fairly battered table, left to the poster by his Grandfather, 
As I recall when Jacob suggested the poster to "Burn it"! I don't think that anyone was aware of its significance to the poster, as in being left by Grandad, whom had, (at the time) recently deceased.
Any other occasion, Not bothering with the top may well have been other members thoughts, but of course jacob said what he said.
I think he's a valuable one off asset to the forum, and as long as the Mods are prepared to "wind his neck in" sometimes,
I, for one, would be happy to watch out for his knowledge, advice and the odd snipe, on future posts.
I'd like to point out I don't know the man or where he lives, and he does not owe me any money.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Jacob (6 May 2015)

Thanks for that Rodders (there's a fiver in the post).
No I knew nothing about the table's history. How could I - it hadn't been mentioned anywhere? Sorry if it caused offence. But I did add some perfectly OK advice (IMHO) on what to do about it.

PS I knew nothing about this table issue until I read AES's bad tempered rant (above). Was this why I was banned? Strange.


----------



## Lons (7 May 2015)

Jacob":l35jm2qz said:


> I've been banned recently - for no obvious reason. I wasn't planning to return at all but I notice that my posts have been edited too. So you probably won't see this message for long either. Oh well! What can one say? cheers Jacob





> Jacob, you know rightly why I banned you, no need for the "no obvious reason" nonsense. All you had to do show a little humanity after your behavior to a fellow member





> I knew nothing about this table issue until I read AES's bad tempered rant (above). Was this why I was banned? Strange.



The above quotes are clearly at odds. I think that's the strange thing :wink: How many times have you been banned? Doesn't that tell you something other than "why me?" :lol: (hammer) 

Just to clarify though Jacob, I'd rather you were't banned as you do talk a great deal of sense most of the time and I guess your cr*p attitude is just what makes you who you are. A pity really, not for you as you've suggested on many occassions that you don't give a toss, but for those of us who would be genuinely interested in what you have to say but stop reading when the rants and abuse starts.

You have such a wealth of knowledge Jacob that would be of immense help to the newbies out their so keep posting the *good* stuff.

cheers
Bob


----------



## Jacob (7 May 2015)

Lons":2fbo6atm said:


> ...
> The above quotes are clearly at odds. ....


No they aren't. 
I'm not sure why I was banned - it seems to be about the table, but nobody has actually bothered to tell me. I didn't know the table was an issue until I read the above by AES.


----------



## Lons (8 May 2015)

Jacob":zi3qz4n4 said:


> Lons":zi3qz4n4 said:
> 
> 
> > ...The above quotes are clearly at odds. ....
> ...





> Jacob, you know rightly why I banned you, no need for the "no obvious reason" nonsense. All you had to do show a little humanity after your behavior to a fellow member


Well Noel says you do know so they are at odds the way I read it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (8 May 2015)

Jacob never does anything wrong. I thought we all knew that. He's an innocent victim, never his fault


----------



## Fat ferret (8 May 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":csfnl1m3 said:


> Jacob never does anything wrong. I thought we all knew that. He's an innocent victim, never his fault



Hmm, who moderates the moderators? Can we have a masterator? :shock: Who moderates him?


----------



## James-1986 (8 May 2015)

I quite like Jacob, the antidote to pretentious woodworkers


----------



## Lons (8 May 2015)

James-1986":1zsbnal1 said:


> I quite like Jacob, the antidote to pretentious woodworkers


   Suggest you look up pretentious James and then read some of the post content going way, way back.


> _attempting to impress by affecting greater importance or merit than is actually possessed._


----------



## Jacob (8 May 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":bj0gsawv said:


> Jacob never does anything wrong. I thought we all knew that. He's an innocent victim, never his fault


Thanks for that Bob but I'm not always in the right you know. There was an incident - 1972 ish as far as I can recall but the details escape me. Bugbear should be able to fill you in.


----------



## Lons (8 May 2015)

Jacob":22xt77bs said:


> Random Orbital Bob":22xt77bs said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob never does anything wrong. I thought we all knew that. He's an innocent victim, never his fault
> ...



REALLY ? Hard to believe Jacob :lol: 

You do know what you're talking about when it comes to woodworking and I respect and value your opinion and experience. Your choice of words just makes it hard to swallow sometimes.
As I said though, I guess that's what makes you you. We all have our cross to bear :lol:

cheers
Bob


----------



## n0legs (8 May 2015)

Fat ferret":17vmzw2z said:


> Random Orbital Bob":17vmzw2z said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob never does anything wrong. I thought we all knew that. He's an innocent victim, never his fault
> ...



Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?


----------



## bugbear (9 May 2015)

Jacob":5yuflmoy said:


> Random Orbital Bob":5yuflmoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob never does anything wrong. I thought we all knew that. He's an innocent victim, never his fault
> ...



Oh Jacob, Jacob.

I don't keep track of when you're wrong - life's too short, and you're wrong so often.  

I do find it memorable when you _admit_ you're wrong, or _admit_ that you've learnt something from someone else. That's a rare event indeed.

But I like to think I'm keeping you at least a little honest.

BugBear


----------



## Jacob (9 May 2015)

bugbear":gib99k55 said:


> Jacob":gib99k55 said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbital Bob":gib99k55 said:
> ...


Can you really recall the last time I admitted I was wrong and/or learnt something from someone else? When was it?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (9 May 2015)

Locking this one too....we all know where its heading!


----------



## CHJ (9 May 2015)

OK Bob beat me to it, I was about to post the following.

OK, this has gone on long enough, if you can't keep a higher percentage of forum input related to woodwork and helping fellow members with solving problems in a sensible manner and continue to keep yapping like annoying Terriers expect to find future threads and posts deleted, especially any that come close to flouting the forum rules in the first place.


----------

